# Things you can do in public, alone :)



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I love these kind of activities, but I have trouble having enough of them to keep me feeling productive despite the actual lack of social interaction. I feel if I had enough of them I could recycle them and be at least somewhat complacent on those slow days that seem to drag.

So, if you want to help me make a list of things you can do alone (things that you'd actually want to do alone/not look absolutely crazy doing alone) I'd love to hear it. 

This is what I do, or at least can do by myself just to get outside:

1. Errands you've postponed
2. Reading at large book stores
3. Reading at coffee shops
4. Walk my dog
5. Reading at the park

As you can see my list is a little repetitive and not so long, lol. If you have anything to add, please do, gracias


----------



## mia222 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love shopping alone because then you've no one elses opinion getting in the way of what you want


----------

